#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά >  > > >  >  > Αμοιβές - Φορολογικά/Λογιστικά >  > > >  >  > Ελεύθεροι Επαγ./Εταιρίες >  > > >  >  >  Κατάργηση ελαχίστων αμοιβών

## Theo

Φημολογείται εδώ και καιρό ότι οδεύουμε προς κατάργηση των ελαχίστων αμοιβών.

Ποια η άποψή σας όσον αφορά τον ανταγωνισμό αλλά και τις επιπτώσεις στην ποιότητα των μελετών και επιβλέψεων.

Επίσης ποιες οι προτάσεις σας στην περίπτωση της μη αναστρέψιμου κατάστασης.


Προσωπική μου γνώμη είναι ότι θα αποτελέσει το τελειωτικό χτύπημα στην πολύπαθη επαγγελματική ομάδα των μηχανικών.

Οι τεχνικές εταιρείες θα κατακλύσουν το χώρο και θα μας κάνουν όλους υπάλληλους των 3 & 60.

Υπάρχει έμμεση λύση για το Τ.Ε.Ε. αλλά απαιτεί τη σύμπνοια και ομόνοια και το βασικότερο την αντίδραση όλων των μηχανικών.

1) Κατάργηση σημερινού τρόπου έκδοσης αδειών και αντικατάσταση αυτού από ηλεκτρονική υποβολή όλων των μελετών.
2) Έλεγχος όλων των μελετών από Τ.Ε.Ε. και θέσπιση επετηρίδας επιβλέψεων που θα γίνεται αποκλειστικά από το ΤΕΕ. Κυκλικά όλοι οι μηχανικοί ανά την Ελλάδα έχουν δικαίωμα σε επίβλεψη. Ανάλογα την εμπειρία και τις ήδη κατατεθειμένες μελέτες. Στους πίνακες των επιβλέψεων που θα γίνονται αποκλειστικά από Τ.Ε.Ε. δεν θα υπάρχουν Δ/Υ αλλά μόνο ελ. επιτηδευματίες μηχανικοί.

Οι υπάρχοντες Δ/Υ ας κάνουν ελέγχους αυθαιρέτων αφού είναι και 2.500.000.

Εν ολίγοις το ΤΕΕ να μας κάνει υπαλλήλους του αν μου επιτρέπεται η έκφραση. Όλοι οι ιδιοκτήτες θα απευθύνονται αναγκαστικά στον "τεχνικό σύμβουλο του κράτους" για να κάνουν επίβλεψη.

----------


## majakoulas

Κατ' αρχάς οι ελάχιστες αμοιβές ισχύουν μόνο όταν πελάτες είναι ιδιωτές.
Σε συναλλαγή με εργολάβους απλά δεν ισχύουν, και στις περισσότερες των περιπτώσεων ο εκπονών δεν είναι και ο υπογράφων, οπότε ουσιαστικά δεν ισχύουν.
Δεδομένων και των συντελεστών φορολόγησης............................ τα γνωστά.
Επομένως η ύπαρξή τους ουσιαστικά χρηματοδοτεί ΤΕΕ, ΤΣΜΕΔΕ, ΕΜΠ, ΟΓΑ, κράτος (συνολικά ποσοστό 15,012% του προϋπολογισμού). Ζόρικο το κόβω να τις κόψουν τώρα δεδομένης και της εισοδηματικής υστέρησης τους.
Άρα σε ένα τελείως θεωρητικό επίπεδο θα πρέπει να υπάρχουν όπως υπάρχουν και συλλογικές συμβάσεις, αλλά με την υπάρχουσα εφαρμογή έχουμε την τέλεια διαστρέβλωση τους.
Από την κατάργηση τους βέβαια οι μόνοι που θα επιβαρυνθούν θα είμαστε τα μικρά τεχνικά γραφεία των 1-5 μηχανικών χωρίς υπαλλήλους. Τα μεγάλα γραφεία άνετα θα μπορέσουν να απορροφήσουν μεγάλες εκπτώσεις και να τις μεταφέρουν προς τα κάτω, άσε που αυτά παίζουν με προεκτιμώμενες και μάλιστα χωρίς μεγάλη αναζήτηση δουλειάς. Άρα μάλλον αθέμιτο ανταγωνισμό θα φέρουν

----------


## Evan

είναι που σου φυτεύει τη σφαίρα στο κεφάλι και μετά στέλνει το λογαριασμό της σφαίρας στους συγγενείς σου άμα γίνει και αυτό

----------


## dhpeper84

Aρχικά θα ήθελα να πώ πως στη δημοσκόπηση οι επιλογές 2,4 είναι κανάλια αμφίδρομα. Δεν μπορεί ο αθέμιτος ανταγωνισμός να είναι ανεξάρτητος από τις εκπτώσεις στις μελέτες και στις επιβλέψεις. Είναι οι 2 όψεις του ίδιου νομίσματος νομίζω.
   Οι υπάλληλοι των 3,60 είναι αποτέλεσμα αποφάσεων όπως αυτή που φημολογείται. Θέλουμε δε θέλουμε το κεφάλαιο συσσωρεύεται. Και έτσι οι μηχανικοί ελ.επ. που δεν έφτασαν σε μεγάλο επίπεδο την δραστηριότητά τους δεν θα είναι σε θέση να ανταγωνιστούν τους μεγάλους του κλάδου και θα συρρικνωθούν, για όλους τους παραπάνω και ακόμη περισσότερους λόγους. Κάποιοι μας φωνάζανε για φθηνό ευέλικτο και φθηνό επιστημονικό δυναμικό και κρυφογελούσαμε,ικανοποιώντας την αυταπάτη ότι δεν θα ακουμπήσουν αυτά εμάς. Με μία τέτοια απόφαση το γέλιο θα κοπεί για πολλούς από μας.
     Η στάση μας πρέπει να είναι σε τέτοια θέματα μαχητική αλλά και με προτάσεις.

----------


## Theo

*dhpeper84* έχεις δίκιο για τις επιλογές της ψηφοφορίας.

Περισσότερο ελεύθερη συζήτηση είναι το θέμα για κατάθεση απόψεων και στόχο την εύρεση κοινής συνισταμένης για δράση.

----------


## Αλέξανδρος

> Πιστεύω ότι αυτό είναι εγκληματικό και θα' ναι η χαριστική βολή σε όλους εμάς τους μικρούς που παλεύουν ταυτόχρονα για κάποια ελάχιστα standards ποιότητας ενώ οι γνωστοί αεριτζήδες προβλέπεται να κάνουν πάρτυ.



Αυτό τα λέει όλα!!!

----------


## georgecv

Αυτή τη στιγμή τι νομίζετε ότι γίνεται; Πρόσφατα  είδα site σε με προσφορά επί των μελετών - επιβλέψεων 25%, πριν από 3 μήνες έχασα δουλεία συνολικό κόστος (αμοιβές, φορολογικά, μηχανολόγος) 35.000,00 στην οποία ο πελάτης μου έδειξε 2 προσφορές : η μία 16.000,00 και η άλλη 18.000 μαζί με τα φορολογικά

----------


## Theo

myri η πηγή μου είμαι εγώ.  :Γέλιο: 

το να καταλάβεις ότι το ΤΕΕ αποτελεί αν όχι νεκρό σώμα τουλάχιστον οτι πεθαίνει χρειάζεται και πηγή ?

----------


## Theo

πρώτα θα γίνει μάλλον η δική μας......λόγω φτώχειας και μετά του οργάνου που θέλει να ΑΥΤΟαποκαλείται τεχνικός σύμβουλος του κράτους.

Μιλάω έτσι βαριά για το ΤΕΕ καθώς από το 2002 που παρακολουθώ στενά τα τεχνικά δρώμενα δεν έχω δει ΤΙΠΟΤΑ να αλλάζει.

Και δεν μιλάω για μεγαλεπήβολα σχέδια αλλά για τα αυτονόητα.

Προστασία των μελών του Τ.Ε.Ε. και τόνωση μέσω παρεμβάσεων σε νομοθετικό επίπεδο της ανάπτυξης και ανάδειξη της επιστήμης σε θεμέλιο λίθο της σύγχρονης ελληνικής κοινωνίας.

Μόνο κάτι κοιλαράδες βλέπω στη Διοικούσα και στις μόνιμες (αμοιβόμενες) επιτροπές.

Και όσοι δεν ξέρουν να μάθουν και να ψάξουν για τα βιογραφικά όλων των Διοικούντων στο Τ.Ε.Ε. και στο ΙΕΚΕΜ (παραμάγαζο) και στο ΤΣΜΕΔΕ.

δε λέω άλλα γιατί θα θεωρηθώ στο τέλος σαν προβοκάτορας. ήμαρτον που λέει και ο φαφούτης..... :Λυπημένος:

----------


## cna

Εγώ δεν ψήφισα τίποτα (και διαμαρτύρομαι για την απουσία του ΔΓ/ΔΑ) γιατί είναι αδύνατον να υποθέσω το τί μπορεί να γίνει όταν βλέπω το τί ήδη γίνεται. Έχω πει παλαιότερα και το ξαναλέω ότι η ελάχιστη αμοιβή είναι το αίσχος των μηχανικών υπό την έννοια ότι δεν μπορείς να κοστολογείς τα πάντα με βάση την ελάχιστη. Δηλαδή πώς μπορείς να πεις στον κάθε διακεκριμένο επιστήμονα ότι η εξαίρετη δουλειά του θα αμοιφθεί μόνο με αυτό το ποσό; Η' το απλούστερο παράδειγμα της στατικής μελέτης ενός κτηρίου που έχει απλούς ισοστατικούς φορείς σε σχέση με ένα κτήριο ίδιων τετραγωνικών με υπερστατικούς φορείς. Αντί λοιπόν να κινούμαστε στην αντίθετη κατεύθυνση, απαιτώντας αμοιβές οι οποίες ανταποκρίνονται στην ποιότητα της δουλειάς μας, αναλωνόμαστε στις εκάστοτε ελάχιστες ή και ακόμα χαμηλότερα λόγω της ανέχειας που δέρνει το επάγγελμα. 
Αυτό που ξέρουν όλοι οι φορείς και δεν το λένε είναι ότι το άνοιγμα των κλειστών επαγγελμάτων και ό,τι αυτό συνεπάγεται (όπως κατάργηση ελαχίστων αμοιβών) συμπεριλαμβάνεται στις δεσμεύσεις της χώρας απέναντι στην Ε.Ε. από εποχής Μάαστριχτ. Πρακτικά λοιπόν και με την ενεργοποίηση της συνθήκης της Λισαβώνας (τώρα που υπέγραψε και η Τσεχία) δεν υπάρχει ούτε μια περίπτωση στο εκατομμύριο να μην εφαρμόσουμε την αντίστοιχη οδηγία. Άλλωστε ήδη πληρώνουμε πρόστιμα. Εδώ να σημειώσω ότι αν θυμάμαι καλά μαζί με την ελάχιστη καταργείται και το μέγιστο όριο στην έκπτωση επί διαγωνισμού μελετών του δημοσίου.
Όσον αφορά τον τρόπο φορολόγησης σήμερα εξαγγέλθηκε ότι από το 2010 θα γίνεται λογιστικά.

Ποιούς πραγματικά ευννοούν όλα αυτά; Μα φυσικά αυτούς που ευννοούσαν πάντα και που είναι η ραχοκοκκαλιά της πολιτικής της ΕΕ και δεν είναι άλλοι από τις μεγάλες επιχειρήσεις. Όταν θεσμοθετηθούν όλα αυτά που συζητάμε η έκδοση αδείας θα ενσωματωθεί στο κόστος κατασκευής ως δώρο. Εκτός και εάν ελέω ΜΗΚΙΕ δημιουργηθεί ξεχωριστό μητρώο μελετητών οι οποίοι δεν θα μπορούν να είναι κατασκευαστές και τούμπαλιν, ό,τι ισχύει δηλαδή στα δημόσια έργα.

----------


## nicolas

> *......* νομίζω είναι ότι θα ισχυριστεί ότι στη χώρα μας επικρατούν ιδιαίτερες συνθήκες (σεισμοί)....


Σωστό

----------


## cna

@spy1551: το ξέρω ότι γι' αυτό λέγονται ελάχιστες αλλά θα μπορούσαν να λειτουργήσουν ως τέτοιες μόνο σε ένα ευνομούμενο και δημοκρατικό κράτος και δυστυχώς μάλλον τίποτα από τα 2 δεν ισχύει για την Ελλάδα. Βλέπεις δημοκρατία έχουμε μόνο κατά το ήμισυ καθώς εκλείπει ο έλεγχος της εφαρμογής των νόμων. Το θέμα είναι όμως ότι όλες οι συνθήκες της Ε.Ε. υπαγορεύουν μια εντελώς ελεύθερη αγορά όπου οι τιμές θα διαμορφώνονται αποκλειστικά και μόνο μέσω της ανταγωνιστικότητας των επιχειρήσεων και όχι με νομοθετικά ρυθμιζόμενες τιμές αγοράς. Βέβαια υπάρχει και το ενδεχόμενο να κρατήσει το σύστημα ελέγχου αμοιβών το ΤΕΕ αλλά μόνο μέχρι να το κυνηγήσει η επιτροπή ανταγωνισμού για εναρμονισμένη πρακτική. Τώρα όσον αφορά τους ισχυρισμούς περί έντονης σεισμικής δραστηριότητας κλπ δεν νομίζω να γίνουν δεκτοί από την ΕΕ δεδομένου ότι και άλλες χώρες έχουν σεισμογενείς περιοχές αλλά έχουν απελευθερώσει τις αμοιβές των μηχανικών τους. Αν τιμούσαμε όμως την επαγγελματική αλληλεγγύη θα μπορούσαμε να βρούμε κάποιον άτυπο τρόπο τήρησης ελαχίστων αμοιβών αλλά...

----------


## cna

Η απουσία πολλών μελετών περισσότερο έχει να κάνει με την στελέχωση των τεχνικών υπηρεσιών και λιγότερο με τις αμοιβές. Βέβαια το καλό είναι ότι αυτές που βγαίνουν συνήθως δεν συνοδεύονται και από οριακές εκπτώσεις. Πάντως μια λύση προς την διασφάλιση των μελετητών ιδιωτικών έργων θα μπορούσε να είναι ο αποκλεισμός των κατασκευαστών από τις μελέτες, με την εφαρμογή επιτέλους του ΜΗΚΙΕ. Να ισχύσει δηλαδή ό,τι και στα δημόσια έργα. Προφανώς θα βοηθήσει μιας και θα μειωθεί δραστικά ο αριθμός αυτών που θα μπορούν να κάνουν μελέτες και άρα θα είναι ευκολότερη η συννενόηση. Πάντως και αυτό που λες για τα εργοληπτικά μην νομίζεις ότι αποτελεί πραγματική διέξοδο. Ενάμιση χρόνο τώρα που έχω το Νομαρχιακό γίνεται πραγματική σφαγή ανάμεσα σε αυτούς που έχουν την δυνατότητα εκτέλεσης έργου. Το ίδιο συμβαίνει και στις μεγαλύτερες κατηγορίες έργων.

----------


## nicolas

> Αν τιμούσαμε όμως την επαγγελματική αλληλεγγύη θα μπορούσαμε να βρούμε κάποιον άτυπο τρόπο τήρησης ελαχίστων αμοιβών αλλά...


Εννοείς να τα βρούμε οι μηχανικοί μεταξύ μας για ελάχιστη αμοιβή? Ποιος θα το ελέγχει αυτό? 

Πιστεύω ότι το θέμα των ελάχιστων αμοιβών αφού προέρχεται από αποφάσεις της Ευρωπαικής Ένωσης θα πρέπει να περιλαμβάνει και τις εργασακές συνθήκες του μηχανικού στην Ευρώπη. 
Επειδή δεν έχω δουλέψει στο εξωτερικό αναρωτιέμαι. Ποιο είναι το ακριβές αντικείμενο εκεί? Ο μηχανικός ποιον ρόλο έχει? Πάει πολεοδομίες σε ένα γραφειοκρατικό χάος? Το επάγγελμα είναι ποινικοποιημένο? Παίρνει απάνω του όλες τις ευθύνες που αφορούν την ποιότητα κατασκευής (υλικά,σίδερα κ.τ.λ.) ? Τα συνεργεία τι επίπεδο έχουν? Υπογράφουν όλοι τα πάντα? Αναφέρομαι κυρίως στην ηλικία και όχι σε επαγγελματικά δικαιώματα. Δεν πρέπει να υπάρχουν κατηγορίες πτυχίων ακόμη και στα ιδιωτικά έργα λόγω σεισμικότητας?

Επίσης ποιες είναι οι αμοιβές στην Ευρώπη και ποιες είναι εδώ? Αυτό δεν μετράει? 

Για τα στατικά που με αφορούν έχω να πω ότι η Ελλάδα σαφέστατα μπορεί να επικαλεστεί το επιχείρημα των σεισμών (ποιες και πόσες χώρες έχουν σεισμική επιτάχυνση 0.24 π.χ. ?). Επίσης το επάγγελμα μας έχει ποινικές ευθύνες. Όσο δεν υπάρχει πιστοποίηση των υλικών και της ποιότητας κατασκευής όλη η ευθύνη του αντισεισμικού σχεδιασμού βαραίνει τον μηχανικό. Αυτό πρέπει να πληρωθεί. 

Τέλος θέλω να πω ότι ο μόνος σίγουρος τρόπος για την διασφάλιση των αμοιβών μας είναι και η αύξηση της ποιότητας της δουλειάς μας. Εάν εφαρμόζουμε προγράμματα "μαύρα κουτιά" και τα κάνουμε όλα τυποποιημένα λογικό είναι να σου πει και ο επιχειρηματίας ότι αυτό που κάνεις είναι της πλάκας. Δεν σας έχουν πει εργολάβοι "χτύπα ρε μηχανικέ το κτίριο στο κομπιούτερ.." σαν να σου λέει ότι είσαι ένας χειριστής προγράμματος και ότι δεν εφαρμόζεις καμία επιστήμη για να κάνεις την μελέτη σου!!!

Μήπως πρέπει έτσι και εμείς να αυξήσουμε την ποιότητα στις μελέτες μας. Αυτό όμως θα σημαίνει και πιθανή τροποποίηση των κανονισμών.

----------


## cna

Νομίζω ότι όλες οι επικλήσεις είναι άτοπες για την ΕΕ και τί εννοώ: Έστω ότι επικαλούμαστε την σεισμικότητα της περιοχής για τη μη κατάργηση των ελαχίστων αμοιβών. Μα θα σου πει η ΕΕ αυτό δεν σημαίνει τίποτα απλώς γιατί όταν κάνεις μια προσφορά στον Χ πελάτη συμπεριλαμβάνεις μέσα όλα τα κοστολόγια. Άρα η τελική τιμή θα διαμορφωθεί από τις προσφορές που θα λάβει ο κάθε πελάτης. Το πρόβλημα όμως είναι ότι δεχόμαστε ως μηχανικοί να αμοιβόμαστε με την ελάχιστη αμοιβή, η οποία επαναλαμβάνω δεν δημιουργήθηκε για να μας ορίσει την πραγματική αμοιβή, άρα και όταν με το κακό καταργηθούν οι ελάχιστες αμοιβές θα βρεθούν κάποιοι οι οποίοι θα εκπονούν μελέτες για ψίχουλα. Ομολογώ ότι σε κάποια συγκεκριμένη δουλειά αμοίφθηκα πολύ περισσότερο από την ελάχιστη αλλά πρώτα ξεκαθάρισα στον πελάτη τί ακριβώς περιλαμβάνει αυτή η αμοιβή μου και σαφώς δεν περιελάμβανε μόνο τις συμβατικές υποχρεώσεις. Ξέρετε πολλούς που να αναλαμβάνουν οικοδομικές άδειες με συμφωνητικά που να περιγράφουν αναλυτικά τις εργασίες; Εγώ όχι. Εκεί λοιπόν είναι το ουσιαστικό πρόβλημα και όχι στην κατάργηση της αμοιβής. Δυστυχώς η ελληνική κοινωνία δεν έχει εκπαιδευμένους πελάτες-καταναλωτές με αποτέλεσμα να βασιλεύουν τα λαμόγια.

----------


## avgoust

> Δηλαδή πώς μπορείς να πεις στον κάθε διακεκριμένο επιστήμονα ότι η εξαίρετη δουλειά του θα αμοιφθεί μόνο με αυτό το ποσό; Η' το απλούστερο παράδειγμα της στατικής μελέτης ενός κτηρίου που έχει απλούς ισοστατικούς φορείς σε σχέση με ένα κτήριο ίδιων τετραγωνικών με υπερστατικούς φορείς.


Εδώ cna δεν έχεις δίκιο διότι

α. Η ελάχιστη είναι το minimum αποδεκτό ποσό αμοιβής από τις Πολεοδομίες. Δεν σου απαγορεύει κανείς να ζητήσεις όσα παραπάνω θέλεις.

β. Το θέμα των απλούστερων κατασκευών ρυθμίζεται με τις κατηγορίες μελετών.

Ως προς το θέμα της δημοσκόπησης πιστεύω ότι θα συμβούν τα 2 και 4.
Αλλά για τους λόγους που ανέφερε ο cna νομίζω ότι θα το πιούμε και το ποτήρι αυτό.

Πάντως νομίζω ότι η αιτία του προβλήματος με τις χαμηλές αμοιβές (διότι και τώρα γίνονται εκπτώσεις κάτω από το τραπέζι) βρίσκεται στην υπερπληθώρα μηχανικών. 

Μόνο οι Διπλωματούχοι ήδη έχουν ξεπεράσει τις 100.000 , βάλτε κι άλλους τόσους Πτυχιούχους , το νούμερο είναι ασύλληπτο για μια χώρα σαν την δικιά μας.

Πολλοί μηχανικοί + λίγες δουλειές = θέμα επιβίωσης => πτώση τιμής όπως κι όπου τύχει.

----------


## cna

α. Εχμ ναι σωστό αλλά η ελάχιστη της Πολεοδομίας βασίζεται σε ΕΤΑ 44 ενώ του ΤΕΕ σε 115. Απλώς λέω ότι τελικά όλοι μας καταλήγουμε να ζητάμε την ελάχιστη.

β. Έχεις δίκιο το είχα ξεχάσει  :Κλείσιμο ματιού με νόημα:

----------


## cna

myri άλλο το ποιός έχει πρόσβαση στην συγκεκριμένη αγορά και άλλο η αμοιβή του. Όσον αφορά τους μηχανικούς το ζήτημα έχει να κάνει μόνο με τις αμοιβές. Να φέρω ένα παράδειγμα: Τα δημόσια έργα μπορούν να τα αναλαμβάνουν μόνο ορισμένοι επαγγελματίες (μηχανικοί, εμπειροτεχνίτες) αλλά κανείς δεν τους εμποδίζει να δίνουν όσο μεγάλη έκπτωση θέλουν. Το ποσό της έκπτωσης έχει να κάνει συνήθως με την εμπειρία της επιχείρησης, την στελέχωσή της, τους προμηθευτές της και τους χρόνους παράδοσης. Έτσι έχουμε αυξημένο ανταγωνισμό και συνήθως υψηλές εκπτώσεις. Αντίστοιχα οι μελέτες έχουν πλαφόν 30%, το οποίο εμποδίζει τον ανταγωνισμό μιας και στην τελική μπορεί να γίνει κλήρωση μεταξύ μιας άθλιας και μιας άρτιας επιχείρησης εφ' όσον το ποσό της έκπτωσής τους συμπίπτει. Γιατί όμως θα πρέπει το αποτέλεσμα να αφήνεται στην τύχη και να μην δίνεται το περιθώριο στην άρτια επιχείρηση να πάρει το έργο δεδομένου ότι πιθανώς θα μπορεί να δώσει μεγαλύτερη έκπτωση χωρίς να διακινδυνεύσει να πέσει έξω; Αυτό θέλουν να μας επιβάλλουν από την ΕΕ με την κατάργηση των αμοιβών.

----------


## lightname

Όπου έχει δουλειές, η κατάργηση δεν θα έχει μεγάλη επίπτωση στις αμοιβές. Όπου δεν έχει θα γίνει τις κακομοίρας. Ήδη εδώ στην Θεσσαλονίκη οι εργολάβοι που μας δίνουν τις δουλειές έχουν τρελαθεί.

----------


## vrv

A.Οι ελάχιστες αμοιβές είναι στην πραγματικότητα οι τεκμαρτές αμοιβές για τον προσδιορισμό του φορολογητέου εισοδήματος. 
A1. Όσοι έχουν το περιθώριο ή την ανάγκη, κατεβάζουν τις τιμές. Την ανάγκη όλοι την καταλαβαίνουμε. Το περιθώριο όμως μπορούμε να το δούμε από διάφορες οπτικές γωνίες, μεταξύ των οποίων και οι:
α) Μεγάλα και οργανωμένα γραφεία μπορούν να πετύχουν ποιοτικά και ποσοτικά τα ίδια αποτέλεσμα δαπανώντας πολύ λιγότερους πόρους απ’ ότι τα μικρά γραφεία 1 ή 2 μηχανικών. 
β) Η εμπειρία στο χειρισμό μιας υπόθεσης επηρεάζει κατά πολύ το κόστος. 
γ) Η μη τήρηση των προδιαγραφών και της νομοθεσίας είναι δυστυχώς ο κανόνας. Αυτό βέβαια σηκώνει πολύ συζήτηση (εκτός θέματος). Όμως η γενική αδυναμία εφαρμογής του συνόλου των «πρέπει» στον επαγγελματικό μας χώρο οδηγεί σε διαβαθμίσεις της πραγματικά παρεχόμενης «υπηρεσίας» και στη συνέχεια σε διαβαθμίσεις της αμοιβής και του χρόνου εργασίας που αντιπροσωπεύει αυτή η αμοιβή. 
A2. Όσοι έχουν τη δυνατότητα αμείβονται με ποσά μεγαλύτερα από τα ελάχιστα. Και αυτή η «δυνατότητα», όπως και το «περιθώριο» παραπάνω, έχει διάφορες οπτικές.

B. Η ύπαρξη των ελάχιστων αμοιβών, εκτός από τα έσοδα του κράτους, των ταμείων και των οργανισμών, εξασφαλίζει ένα minimum ποιότητας σε διάφορες εργασίες μηχανικού. Επίσης η ύπαρξη του Κώδικα Αμοιβών διευκολύνει την οικονομική διαπραγμάτευση με τους πελάτες, αφού μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί ως επιχείρημα ο προσδιορισμός των ελάχιστων αμοιβών από το Κράτος. Στις μελέτες δημοσίου μάλιστα δεν μπαίνει θέμα διαπραγμάτευσης: όλοι «προσφέρουν» τη μέγιστη επιτρεπτή έκπτωση. Ωστόσο λόγω της πολυπλοκότητας στην κατηγοριοποίηση όλων των επαγγελματικών δραστηριοτήτων του μηχανικού μόνο ένα μέρος τους είναι ενταγμένο σε αυτό το σύστημα. Στην πραγματικότητα οι τιμές σε όλες τις μη ενταγμένες δραστηριότητες διαμορφώνονται ή έχουν ήδη διαμορφωθεί ελευθέρα. Συχνά μάλιστα οι αμοιβές αυτές ή μέρος τους είναι «μαύρες» (=αφορολόγητες).

Γ.Με δεδομένες τις συνθήκες στη χώρα μας, πιστεύω ότι ο Κώδικας Αμοιβών δεν θα καταργηθεί άμεσα. Επειδή αν αυτό γίνει το αποτέλεσμα θα είναι η κατακόρυφη αύξηση της φοροδιαφυγής στον επαγγελματικό μας χώρο. Πιστεύω ότι ο λογιστικός προσδιορισμός του φορολογητέου εισοδήματος (έσοδα μείον έξοδα) θα χρειαστεί τουλάχιστον μια πενταετία για να δείξει τα αποτελέσματά του – αν τελικά εφαρμοστεί. Ποια θα είναι τα αποτελέσματα του λογιστικού προσδιορισμού είναι άλλο θέμα συζήτησης. Στη συνέχεια ίσως να καταργηθεί και ο Κώδικας Αμοιβών. Σαν παράδειγμα θα σας πω για το ΕΚΚΟ. Όταν καθιερώθηκε ο ΦΠΑ ελάχιστοι έκοβαν αποδείξεις στο χώρο των οικοδομών. Καθιερώθηκε λοιπόν το σύστημα του ΕΚΚΟ ώστε το κράτος να εισπράττει ένα μέρος του Φόρου Προστιθέμενης Αξίας. Και λέω ένα μέρος επειδή οι τιμές εκκίνησης ήταν ένα κλάσμα του πραγματικού κόστους. Περνώντας τα χρόνια, λόγω άλλων μέτρων και εξελίξεων, οι περισσότεροι μάζευαν αποδείξεις περισσότερες από τις ελάχιστες απαιτούμενες αλλά όχι όλων των ειδικοτήτων και έτσι πρόσφατα διπλασιάστηκαν οι τιμές εκκίνησης, αν και πάλι παραμένουν κάτω από το πραγματικό κόστος. Αντίστοιχα το ίδιο θα γίνει και με εμάς. Ο λογιστικός προσδιορισμός είναι το πρώτο μέτρο – σίγουρα θα αυξήσει τα έσοδα του κράτους. Στη συνέχεια οι ελάχιστες αμοιβές θα καταργηθούν μόνο αν μπορεί να εξασφαλιστεί με κάποιο τρόπο ότι δεν θα δηλώνουν πάρα πολλοί (περισσότεροι από σήμερα) μηχανικοί «άποροι» και δωρεάν εργαζόμενοι για το καλό της κοινωνίας… Ακόμα και αν λόγω του επείγοντος της λεγόμενης «απελευθέρωσης» καταργηθεί ο Κώδικας Αμοιβών και καθοριστεί κάποιο τεκμήριο ανωτάτης «μπακαλικής» όπως αυτό που άκουσα για το εμβαδόν του γραφείου ανά μηχανικό πάλι το αποτέλεσμα δεν θα διαφέρει και η κατάσταση δεν θα αλλάξει και πολύ…

Δ.Για να κλείσω λοιπόν τη μακροσκελή τοποθέτησή μου (χρήσιμη πιστεύω για το διάλογο που γίνεται εδώ): Το ερωτηματολόγιο που έχει μπει σε αυτό το νήμα το θεωρώ άσκοπο (η πραγματικότητα είναι πιο πολύπλοκη) και ψηφίζω ΔΓ/ΔΑ.

----------


## cna

Μπα, μην αγχώνεσαι για την φοροδιαφυγή. Ήδη συγκροτείται δεύτερο σώμα ελέγχων, το οποίο θα μπορεί να ανοίγει μέχρι και λογαριασμούς τραπεζών, και επανέρχονται δριμύτερα τα τεκμήρια διαβίωσης. Οπότε τί να τα κάνεις τα αδήλωτα αν δεν έχεις πού να τα ξοδέψεις;

----------


## JTB

Μόλις ψήφισα το (2) και το (4) γιατί πραγματικά πιστεύω ότι αυτό θα γίνει... Οχι γιατί θα μειωθούν οι αμοιβές αλλά γιατί τουλάχιστον σε μελέτες που δεν αφορούν στην ασφάλεια (δηλαδή σχεδόν όλες εκτός των στατικών) η ποιότητα θα πέσει στα τάρταρα... Εκτός αν υπάρχει μια άλλη λογική ευθύνης και ελέγχου που θα διαφυλάξει τον ευσυνείδητο μηχανικό... από τη πτώχευση...

Σε σχέση με αυτά που ακούγονται όμως έχω κάποιες παρατηρήσεις...
1. Το ότι υπάρχει ένας κλάδος που εξασφαλίζει τις αμοιβές του στο ακέραιο και μάλιστα δια νόμου, πριν καν παραδώσει το προϊόν και που έχει δημιουργήσει ένα κατεστημένο που εξασφαλίζει τη πληρωμή του μέσω  επιμελητήρίου (ΤΕΕ) με τέτοιο τρόπο που ο ιδιώτης πραγματικά αισθάνεται ότι θα πληρώσει το ίδιο ποσό ανεξάρτητα από τη τελική ποιότητα των υπηρεσιών και του αποτελέσματος, είναι *κοινωνική πρόκληση!*

2. Το ότι θα κατακλυστεί η αγορά από τεχνικές εταιρίες δεν είναι αλήθεια, τουλάχιστον όπως ακούγεται... Δηλαδή, τώρα που ο κάθε μηχανικός θεωρεί τον εαυτό του τεχνική εταιρία παραδίδοντας one-man-show υπηρεσίες είναι σίγουρα καλύτερα? Για τον ιδιώτη εννοώ, υποτίθεται ότι όταν μιλάμε για υπηρεσίες, μας ενδιαφέρει το καλό του αποδέκτη...Αν πρόκειται να υπάρχει βελτίωση των παρεχόμενων υπηρεσιών γιατί να το αρνηθεί κανείς? Λέω, Αν...!

3. Το ότι οι αμοιβές των μηχανικών θα είναι μικρές στις τεχνικές εταιρίες δεν αποτελεί επιχείρημα... Ελεύθερη αγορά... Οπως όλοι οι άλλοι και εμείς... Πέρα από το τί μας συμφέρει, νομίζω ότι όλοι παραδεχόμαστε ότι αυτή θα είναι η άποψη της κοινωνίας... Οπως και ο λογιστής, όπως και ο καθηγητής, έτσι και ο μηχανικός θα καθορίσει μέσα από τα συλλογικά του όργανα και μέσα από την ελεύθερη αγορά, τις τιμές....
Προσοχή! :  Δεν συμφωνώ με το παραπάνω απλώς το παραθέτω μετά από πολλές συζητήσεις με γνωστούς και φίλους εκτός του χώρου... Γιατί αυτοί είναι οι πελάτες μας έτσι;

Αποψή μου είναι ότι οι αμοιβές πρέπει να είναι υψηλές γιατί το αντικείμενο είναι δύσκολο, χρονοβόρο και ενέχει κινδύνους...
Αποψή μου είναι ότι η ευθύνη για τη μελέτη και την εφαρμογή της και την ασφάλεια ενός κτιρίου πρέπει να πληρώνεται καλά... σωστά έστω...

Παράλληλα όμως πιστεύω ότι θα πρέπει να διορθωθούν και οι παρεχόμενες υπηρεσίες που σήμερα δεν εξασφαλίζονται, με πρώτο παραβάτη το ίδιο το κράτος και τους μηχανισμούς του...

----------


## K_PAT

Ψήφισα το (2) και (4). Μερικές επισημάνσεις σχετικά με αυτά που έχουν ήδη γραφεί στο θέμα:
1. Ασφαλώς και οι μηχανικοί δεν αποτελούν "κλειστό" επάγγελμα. Για να μην επεκταθώ σκεφτείται απλά και μόνο πόσοι και ποιοί δηλώνουν "μηχανικοί" και παίρνουν δουλειές. 
2. Η θέσπιση των ελ. αμοιβών φαντάζομαι ότι έγινε΄αφενός για να εξασφαλιστεί μια κατώτατη αμοιβή για τους μηχανικούς και αφετέρου για να εξασφαλίσει ένα ελάχιστο επίπεδο παρεχωμένων υπηρεσιών προς τους αποδέκτες. Προσωπικά τις θεωρώ χαμηλές για τις υπηρεσίες που προσφέρω και ασφαλώς δεν θεωρώ ότι επι αυτών υπάρχουν περιθώρια εκπτώσεων.
3. Μην περιμένουμε τίποτα από ΤΕΕ, Συλλόγους, Πολιτεία κλπ. φορείς τουλάχιστον με την σημερινή τους μορφή. Εξυπηρετούν μικροπολιτικά συμφέροντα, χωρίς να τους απασχολούν καθόλου τα προβλήματα του κλάδου. Η λύση πιθανό να είναι η αυτοοργάνωση των μηχανικών, αυτό όμως δεν γνωρίζω πως μπορεί να γίνει. Με απογοήτευσε το γεγονός ότι στην πόλη μου όταν έγινε η διαμαρτυρία για το ασφαλιστικό παρέστησαν λιγότεροι από 20 συνάδελφοι.
4. Θαυμάζω την αυτοοργάνωση των νομικών: υποχρεωτική άσκηση των νέων, εξασφάλιση ελαχίστου εισοδήματος, εξασφάλιση αμοιβών, τρομερή συναδελφική αλληλεγγύη σε βαθμό παρεξηγήσεως κα. Αμφιβάλλετε ότι όλοι στέκονται προσοχή στον δικηγόρο?
Το θέμα σηκώνει πολύ κουβέντα,΄θα επανέλθω.

----------


## Theo

κοινωνική πρόκληση δεν είναι συνάδελφε JTB.

Συντεχνιακή πρόκληση ήταν προ θεσπίσεως το γεγονός ότι οι μηχανικοί στο τέλος δεν πληρώνονταν.

Στις άλλες σου παρατηρήσεις συμφωνώ.

Καμιά πρόταση έχει κανείς μας ?

Πάνω κάτω όλοι συμφωνούμε.....σκέψεις, λύσεις και προτάσεις πρέπει να βρούμε με δεδομένες τις επιλογές της Κομισιόν.

----------


## Xάρης

Η Ε.Ε. θέλει να λειτουργεί η αγορά ελεύθερα και ανταγωνιστικά.
Εμείς λέμε ότι οι ελάχιστες αμοιβές δεν είναι εμπόδιο στην ελεύθερη αγορά και στον ελεύθερο ανταγωνισμό.
Όποιος έχει το δικαίωμα (επαγγελματικά) να ασκήσει το επάγγελμα του μηχανικού, το ασκεί.
Δεν λέμε ότι εδώ υπάρχει μηχανικός άρα δεν μπορεί να υπάρχει άλλος σε απόσταση 100 μέτρων όπως γίνεται με τα αρτοποιεία ή με τους φαρμακοποιούς ή με τους συμβολαιογράφους.
Δεν λέμε ότι ο Αθηναίος δεν μπορεί να πάρει μελέτη/επίβλεψη στη Θεσσαλονίκη όπως γίνεται με τους δικηγόρους.
Δεν λέμε ότι υπάρχουν τόσες άδειες μηχανικών και δεν δίνονται παραπάνω για τη συγκεκριμένη περιοχή όπως με τους ταξιτζήδες.

Τι λέμε;
Ότι η ελάχιστη αμοιβή που θα ζητήσεις είναι τόσο (και είναι σε μερικές περιπτώσεις εξευτελιστικά χαμηλή).
Άνω όριο δεν υπάρχει.

Γιατί το λέμε;
Για διασφάλιση του δημόσιου συμφέροντος.
Διότι αν οι αμοιβές πέσουν κάτω από το ελάχιστο θεωρούμε ότι θα πέσει και η ποιότητα (ακόμα πιο χαμηλά; ) των μελετών και επιβλέψεων.
Τέλος.

Λάθος μας είναι να θεωρούμε ότι το είπαν οι Βρυξέλλες και πάει τελείωσε έτσι είναι και δεν μπορούμε να κάνουμε αλλιώς. Αυτό θέλουν να πιστέψουμε οι κυβερνήσεις μας. Αλλά τελικά είναι δική τους απόφαση. Δεν μάχονται για να υποστηρίξουν τα συμφέροντα του λαού. Θέλουν την πίεσή τους.

----------


## Αλέξανδρος

Εκτιμώ πως οι ελάχιστες αμοιβές σε συνδυασμό με τους συντελεστές φορολόγησης υπάρχουν έτσι ώστε το κράτος να εισπράττει ΦΠΑ, ΦΕΜ και εσύ να κάνεις έκπτωση στον πελάτη, δηλαδή "δώσε φτηνά σπίτια στο λαό!". 

Δεν πιστεύω πως θα καταργηθούν. 



Έτσι και γίνει θα κόβω απόδειξη για 1 λεπτό και να δω πως θα πάρουν ΦΠΑ, ΦΕΜ και τα υπόλοιπα!!!

Asta la vista εφορία!!!

----------


## cna

Το κράτος έχει την λύση και λέγεται εξωλογιστικός υπολογισμός εισοδήματος ή τεκμήριο διαβίωσης. Στην τελική θα μας κοτσάρουν έναν συντελεστή ελάχιστου κέρδους με βάση την περιουσία μας και τις καταθέσεις μας (σας είπα ότι συγκροτείται νέα υπηρεσία φορολογικού ελέγχου που θα ανοίγει και τις καταθέσεις :Κλείσιμο ματιού με νόημα: .

----------


## Xάρης

Δεν υπάρχουν μόνο ελληνικές τράπεζες!
Οι έχοντες θα στραφούν στις τράπεζες του εξωτερικού.

----------


## cna

Σαφώς αλλά πόσοι από εμάς κατατάσσονται στους έχοντες; Συμφέρει ας πούμε να μεταφέρεις κάθε τόσο το ποσό της αμοιβής στην Ελβετία;

----------

